# Sky Cable in DF



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

We are trying to get Sky cable hooked up in DF, but running into an 18 month minimum contract. We will only be there about 6 mos.

Has anyone had this happen? Anyway around it? If we don't go with Sky, what other companies are good, and more willing to do shorter contracts?

Thank you for your help


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

there is Cablevision but I think they also have a clause on the contract for a min. of one year. 

One thing I could suggest is to ask around if any of your friends/colleagues/neighbors etc are giving up theirs and then do a transfer. When I left Mexico City I transfered my contract to a friend of mine and then once it was under her name, she requested a change of address to her apartment. She had the same issue, only wanted it for half year. You never know, you might get lucky.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Dish Mexico via Telmex has the same 18 month requirement. I had SKY and wanted to switch to local cable before my contract was up and the quiting early penalty was around $3000 pesos. At least with Dish competition prices are around $200 pesos a month from the $540 I used to pay. I suppose you could just walk away when you leave


----------

